
12 Surprising Signs You Could Be an Entrepreneur - saurabhpalan
http://m.entrepreneur.com/article/224791
======
saurabhpalan
Couldn't help but created a mental checklist

Score : 10/12

What's yours?

------
biscarch
I can't help but feeling that this is a list of 12 things about the author,
not 12 things that mean you could be an Entrepreneur.

For Example:

"1. Hate the Status Quo – It doesn't make sense to you that something has been
done the time-honored way with no explanation why. You are not someone who
wants to just go through the motions or sit by idly. Nor do you like following
the pack."

Could be titled: "Sees Deficiencies in the Status Quo" with the explanation:
"Seeks to understand the why's of commonly accepted actions which can lead to
discovery of better processes."

"3. Fired from Jobs – You're too creative for your own good when it comes to
working for others, and you may have some history, as I do, of losing jobs.
Being just a cog in wheel is very difficult for you because you want to create
something others can be inspired by and contribute to."

I think the spirit of this paragraph could easily be included in the rewrite
of point 1. However, Being fired does not provide any indication towards being
a good entrepreneur. Often entrepreneurs have to deal with processes that are
in contest with their view of how things should be done. An entrepreneur
should be able to choose their battles effectively.

"4. Labeled a Rebel - You know that greatness resides outside the lines of
conformity and don't think that policies, laws and regulations apply to you.
You have been described as a rebel and rule breaker and would defy gravity if
you could.

5\. Resist Authority - You have a lifelong record of resisting authority from
your parents, teachers and bosses. You don't go along with the agreed upon
norms of the group or community you work and live in. "

The spirit of 4 and 5 go hand in hand with point number 1. Questioning
commonly accepted processes a large percentage of the time often gets you
branded as a troublemaker or resistant to authority.

"6. Ready to Improve Everything - You always see how you could do things
better. In addition, you are opinionated and freely give your two-cents about
your better way of doing things--even when you're not asked. "

Honestly I don't see the productiveness of pushing your viewpoint when not
asked or at least tangentially referenced. However, "Ready to Improve
Everything" is a valid quality but is essentially an extension of point 1. If
you're questioning commonly accepted processes you typically have an interest
in improving those processes. Potentially this could be changed to a capacity
to help others.

"7. Bad at Making Small Talk - You have difficulty making the kind of small
talk that so many people get comfort from. This social pattern of relationship
and rapport building seems like a waste of time to you and makes you
uncomfortable."

This is an interesting point, because it could mean you've spent time
developing a different skill set which could aid you in your entrepreneurial
quest. However, placing difficulty entertaining social interactions on the
same level as not seeing the need for social interactions is conflating two
ideas. It is fairly necessary to be able to talk to others about your ideas
and building a rapport with people you expect to work for you is important.

"8. Bullied in Your Youth - You may have been heavily criticized, picked on
and even bullied as a child or teenager. This has caused you to be driven to
excel and to prove to the world that you are indeed a force to be reckoned
with."

Change this to having determination, which is essential to any entrepreneurial
quest.

"9. Obsessive - You may have been labeled obsessive/compulsive because when
you get started on something you have difficulty letting go. Don't let anyone
convince you that this is a disease or deficiency. All of the great
entrepreneurs become completely immersed in their vision. Howard Schultz stuck
with Starbucks even when his family tried to persuade him not to."

Obsession is a fairly negative attribute. Controlled determination and vision
is what I think you're reaching for in this paragraph.

"10. Scared to Go Solo - The entrepreneur in you is scared of going out on
your own—and also terrified of not doing so. This fear is so common in our
society because we've been conditioned to think that entrepreneurship is much
riskier than getting a "good job." The reality is there is instability in
both. "

Fear is a useful data point, but having fear has little positive benefit to
being a successful entrepreneur. Eventually you'll have to kick past the fear.

"11. Unable to Unwind - You can't go to sleep at night because you can't turn
your thoughts off. An idea may even manifest itself in your dreams. The next
morning you find yourself still consumed with that idea, distracting you from
the job you're supposed to be doing."

Being unable to control your thoughts is a fairly bad thing. That's not to say
interesting ideas can cause the phenomenon described, but as a constant state
of mind it reminds me of being obsessive. A high level of interest is
important, inability to sleep is not.

In conclusion I present a list of the top 5 qualities that could mean you are
entrepreneurial minded in the article:

1) Determination

2) Vision

3) High Levels of Interest

4) An Inquisitive Mind

5) A Novel Way of Seeing the World

